# What I want from Santa.....



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

With the holiday's upon us I thought it would be a good idea to make an xmas list of what you would like Santa to bring you (Via Software update) to your 622/722. Please be specific and only include things that are software related. 

Since this is the support area lets keep this to functionality you would like to see changed or added to improve your experience. Including things like more HD channels, removed fees, Charlie fired etc will be a quick way to get yourself on Santa's Naughty list.  

To start it off.. Here is my Wish list. Lets try and keep it to top 5. From the list I plan on creating a new Wish list for voting so time to ask Santa what you would like for Christmas. And remember.. No Rough Rider rifles because you will shoot your eye out.  

1) Native Resolution Pass through. 
2) Provide resume capability to a show currently being recorded. I want to be able to change go for the currently recorded show to watch another one and when I go back to the currently recorded show be given the option to resume from where I left off. 
3) Integrated recorded shows viewing into PIP swap. This is the ability for a user to be watching a previously recorded show and be able to hit Pause do a swap and when hitting PIP swap again return to the pause recorded show. I would also like this to work without hitting pause. 
4) A way to create a fall back HD content preference for HD channels (OTA/SAT) to provide a secondary option when the primary resource is being used. This could be handle through the timer event priority mechanism but it appears for me to not work correctly. 
5) Content sharing between multiple receivers located on your local home network.


----------



## lujan (Feb 10, 2004)

1) Native Resolution Pass through.
2) Native Resolution Pass through.
3) Native Resolution Pass through.
4) Native Resolution Pass through.
5) Native Resolution Pass through.


----------



## tomcrown1 (Jan 16, 2006)

1 Pass To 5 Pass


----------



## elbodude (Jul 13, 2006)

Buffering while watching my recorded shows.


----------



## Mike D-CO5 (Mar 12, 2003)

1)Native pass through resolution would be #1 on my list.
2) Would be very nice if you could share all dvrs hard drives and external hard drives in your house on any dvr in your house via the ethernet connection. 
3) DISH give us true video on demand via the ethernet with more free stuff and maybe in HD for the 722s . What we have today is hardly worth it since I've seen all the shows that they have up there from the 70's till today. I don't want to pay $2.99 to watch something I already can see in my basic programming pack. Second part of Video on demand would be to give us Free video on demand for premiums we already sub to like: Hbo/showtime/starz/cinemax.


----------



## nicedeboy26 (Jul 27, 2007)

sounds all good to me.


----------



## SamSony (Mar 19, 2007)

1. Ability to *sort* *programs* on EHD by name or date. ( *DMSPEN is correct*-This feature is already implimented, the EHD will follow the setting on the internal hard drive.)
2. Ability to *create folders* on EHD.
3. Ability to *record directly* to EHD.
4. *Native resolution pass through*.


----------



## TulsaOK (Feb 24, 2004)

All of the above plus:
Frame-by-frame fwd and rev fixed.
Don't dump buffers on all tuners when OTA signal is lost.
Ability to switch among all three tuners and buffer each one.


----------



## Bill R (Dec 20, 2002)

My "wish" concerns the external drive feature.

I would like the ability to use a usb hub (at least 4 ports) and have all the externals drives on that hub available to the ViP receiver at the same time. Ability to transfer between the external drives (without having to transfer back to the internal drive first) would be a nice addition too.


----------



## Slordak (Dec 17, 2003)

Couldn't care less about buffering or external drives...

But native resolution passthrough? It's an absolute must-have.


----------



## bflatmajor (Sep 8, 2006)

Something rather simple...

1) An upgrade process that doesn't force me to lose functionality that I had before the forced upgrade.

2) The ability to roll back to a previous version if within one week, if I'm disatisfied with the forced upgrade.


----------



## kpaustin (Jul 18, 2007)

In addition to OP 1-5 above:
*6)* Defaults for *everything*. i.e. Let me choose the default response for *every* menu screen, and also 
*7)* give me "Don't show this dialog again" checkboxes. 
*8)* Also, channel descriptions...I think TiVo had the ability to left cursor onto the channel banner in the guide and it would give a description of the channel. 
*9) * Improved descriptions for shows - Lot of international channels have "No description available"


----------



## Tulsa1 (Oct 15, 2003)

SamSony said:


> 1. Ability to *sort* *programs* on EHD by name or date.
> 2. Ability to *create folders* on EHD.
> 3. Ability to *record directly* to EHD.
> 4. *Native resolution pass through*.


^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^


----------



## kdmoser (Dec 27, 2004)

Lot's of great ideas here - especially the Native Resolution Pass through.

But what I want is a way to take HD Stretch-o-matic back to 4:3


----------



## Matt Beachy (Jun 15, 2006)

1) Good reception of Sat 129
2) 2nd TV output on 622/722 in HD
3) Content sharing of DVR's via local network


----------



## Mike D-CO5 (Mar 12, 2003)

Matt , here is how I see your wishlist coming true. 

#1 maybe next Christmas if the replacement sat goes up in time by 4th quarter in 08. 
#2 I would think would require a hardware change . 
#3 Maybe next year if they get busy on software for it, OR maybe if Echostar buys TIVO.


----------



## tedb3rd (Feb 2, 2006)

If SamSony gets what he wants, then I'm happy too.

First and easiest (I would think) would be the *ability to sort by name*.
Second, ability to *create folders*. Dish might be a little scared that this would confuse people. But I would think that if you have an external hard drive, you probably have at least a minimal geek factor and, therefore, could manage... If you setup the EHD, you can probably setup a folder.

Oh yeah, my other wish:
The government makes *all channels FTA* and therefore, all TV is free. All they would have to do is take all the money they _waste_ and put it to the networks... and then the money they have afterwards towards the overall deficit and BAM... Free TV and no deficit. ...I'm running for president, anybody want to vote for me?


----------



## drmckenzie (Aug 28, 2007)

My Santa's wish list (Ron -- thanks for posting this!):

1) "Resume" feature on currently recording shows.

2) After searching, the search list should have indicators next to shows that are already scheduled to record via timer.

3) Ability to use the search feature, then easily convert that search into a DishPass, without having to rekey the search parameters.

4) Expanded search (and DishPass) capabilities, including (but not limited to) searching both the title and text. Plus, the search in the title should be in the complete title field, not just the beginning. Now, if you search for "Panther Strikes Again", it won't find "Pink Panther Strikes Again", because it is trying to matching against the truncated field "Pink Panther St".

5) Ability to switch back and forth between last viewed video (either live or recorded). This one has been discussed a lot, but it is still important.

6) The Guide page should remember where you were the last time you used it and return to that position (instead of returning to some "live" show it is buffering). This would let you do searches on shows you find in the guide (for other episode occurrences, etc.), then get back to where you were so you can continue looking down the Guide.

7) Please, let me turn off the little live video screen in the DVR listing page! I don't want to know the results of the sporting event I'm currently recording!


----------



## 4HiMarks (Jan 21, 2004)

1) Native pass-through is an excellent request.
2) Additional PIP/buffer functionality. I'm not sure if some of the other requests are exactly what I was thinking, or which one this should be filed under, so let me describe it. During the fall, I often find myself watching a NASCAR race and NFL football game at the same time with PIP. I will record both, and start watching after both have started. Usually I will put them side-by-side (same size pictures), and swap back and forth. I would like to be able "minimize" one and set the other to "full screen" to watch a spectacular play or such without "losing my place." 

Direct access to multiple buffers might do it. Or an additional swap "position."

3) The ability to choose which tuner records a given program. 

4) Sbility to change a NBR timer to a manual one, or just change the recording channel without deleting the whole timer and creating a new one. (E.g. an NFC team plays a home game against an AFC team, so a game that is normally on Fox switches to CBS). 

-Chris


----------



## dmspen (Dec 1, 2006)

tedb3rd said:


> First and easiest (I would think) would be the *ability to sort by name*.
> Second, ability to *create folders*.


I think the EHD follows your regular 'My recordings' setup. If your recordings are alpha sorted, then so is the EHD. At least it seems to work that way on mine.

Folders would be nice.


----------



## Moridin (Mar 22, 2005)

While I agree that native resolution passthrough would be a wonderful option, I hope people realize it's not always a picnic. If you regularly channel-surf through 480i/720p/1080i sources, it can be downright nauseating on some sets as they re-sync, and with HDMI connections on most sets you see either a black screen or snow while the handshake is re-negotiated. Most of my cable friends with SA/Motorola boxes that allow passthrough turned it off because of these issues.

Myself, I practically never watch anything live, so waiting a few seconds for a new handshake at the beginning of a DVR event wouldn't be an issue.


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

Yeah Mordin. I personally have not seen it in action and have read some similar experiences, but I also fee in this case given all the different setups in the wild it would come in handy to a lot of people that want to take advantage of some high end equipment. Nice to have the option for sure. 

4HiMarks... Your PIP buffer is basically what I call sticky record. Really would like to see it added.


----------



## Hunter Green (May 8, 2006)

1. HD locals
2. Closed caption on/off in just a keypress or two
3. The ability to back up and restore configuration and timers
4. Sorting and foldering on the external drive
5. Better conflict resolution options
6. 1.5x playback with audio

And native resolution pass-through, not because I'd use it, but just to stop hearing it being asked for so often.


----------



## Leprechuan (Apr 18, 2007)

What do I want from Father Christmas this year?
Hallie Berry on my left knee and my wife not tbe be anywhere around at the time.
That and world peace.


----------



## SingleAction (Apr 29, 2005)

A delete button on the EHD after having watched a show, and in the listing of shows, show the date when the show was recorded, like the internal HD.


----------



## lujan (Feb 10, 2004)

Hunter Green said:


> ...
> 
> And native resolution pass-through, not because I'd use it, but just to stop hearing it being asked for so often.


:lol:


----------



## PRIME1 (Nov 29, 2007)

Hi All,

Lurker turned into new member.  

I just got HD and my new 722 installed on Monday so I probably haven't even had it long enough to really know but here is what I have noticed so far:

1. buffering live feeds while I am watching something recorded

2. choice of which tuner will record timer and ability to change later

3. PIP when in dual mode (even if I can't control the other tuner I should still be able to just see it)

4. HD to TV2

5. Control of 2nd tuner while TV2 is not in use (kind of a single-mode lite that would switch to norma Dual mode when TV2 activates)

And thanks to all who participate in these forums. The info I gathered from here while lurking helped me decide it was time for my first HD DVR.


----------



## girdnerg (May 17, 2007)

*1) Manual PIP window positioning. Let me hit the PIP position button and then use the cursor arrows to put it where I want.* Right now it sticks so far out into the main window that its useless to me and that was the selling point for me to get E*
*2)* Enhanced PIP functionality. I would like to be able to be watching anything (recorded or live), hit pause, go to something else, pause it if I want and go back to the other show and continue that program, and then repeat the process at will. I would like this to work by just hitting the swap button and not having to have a PIP window open (this wouldn't be as important if #1 above was granted first). 
*3)* Enable PIP of OTA tuner and tuner1 even if the DVR is in dual mode. 
*4)* Channel descriptions. My old D* system had this. Makes it easy when creating favorites.
*5)* Quit assuming that I'm an idiot. There are way to many pop-up windows! With the latest that tells you that you do not have the remote in SAT mode being the most offending. Even my wife, who is not "Tech Savvy" at all, thinks this one is stupid. At least let me turn them off if I want.

Can you tell that I like PIP?

I find myself watching live programming alot, but still do not like commercials. So, I would use PIP to watch something else, or just surf around, while my live program was on a break.


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

PRIME1 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Lurker turned into new member.
> 
> ...


:welcome_s to DBSTalk PRIME1. Glad you decided to sign up and join into the fun.


----------



## GravelChan (Jan 30, 2005)

In "My Recordings", when you delete a program in a group, it should stay in that group if there is more than one recording left in that group.

The option to create folders in "My Recordings" and allow you to move any recording into that folder would be a welcome addition.

Give me the option to use the "Movies & More" for my own recordings! I have never purchased a movie and never will so this is an absolute waste of recording space for me.

This is not a software issue but a CC on/off button would sure be nice.


----------



## brettbolt (Feb 22, 2006)

My wishlist:

1) Stop paying $75 a month and return my leased 622 when my 18 month contract expires January 1.
2) Spend less time watching TV. Only watch local OTA and free TivoCasts on my new Tivo HD Series 3.


----------



## EVAC41 (Jun 27, 2006)

No more snow!!! :lol: 

We just got 8 inches today and they are saying more is coming on Wednesday.

I am surprised though that my TV didn't go out today, on the HD channels too, when the heavy snow arrived. I wonder how much is stuck to my dish.


----------



## adk0212 (Aug 6, 2006)

1. Let me disable the "signal loss" popup ... it makes shows with lots of brief 1-2 frame disruptions completely unwatchable due to ruining 5+ seconds video every time there's a minor disruption. I put this one in the same category as the recently-added remote button popup: "WTF were they thinking!?"

2. Native res passthru

3. One-button delete ... A single button press (real remote button, not on-screen button you have to navigate to) moves show to "deleted items" folder, making it first in line to be overwritten when space gets short. Show can be restored from "deleted items" in case of accident.

4. Buffer live TV while watching recording

5. When starting a recording from live TV, offer option to start recording at beginning of buffer or beginning of show rather than just recording from "now".


----------



## plarkinjr (Feb 12, 2008)

simpler way to toggle Closed Captioning on/off (i.e. with significantly fewer remote button presses than the current 15 minimum it requires now).


----------

